# Don't you just love being woken up by a cat throwing up?



## WhiteKitties (Dec 22, 2008)

Our girls don't generally throw up much, but Fergie was kind enough to throw up on my feet (on the blanket over them I mean) at four in the morning today.... I really wasn't happy to wake up to that sound, and REALLY not happy to realize she was decorating my feet, but the apologetic look on her face was just priceless afterwards, especially when she realized that it had run down the edge of the bed and dripped onto the floor! She really wanted to help clean it up - after all, that was perfectly good food that she had just lost! 

Makes me wonder, though - is it bad for cats to eat their own vomit? I assume they're just going to go ahead and eat it if we're not around to stop them.


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

The Tiddlers don't vomit at all (fingers crossed!) but Jimmy was always doing it.

I well remember being woken by the sound of a retching cat and springing out of bed to try to shoo him out of the carpeted bedroom into the hall where we have a laminate floor. Your ear gets attuned to the sound of that first little retch so that you can rocket out of bed at lightning speed. :lol: 
But then there would always be the challenge of getting him to move from where he wanted to chuck up. He'd go all flat to the ground, or get a bit panicky and run in the wrong direction. Poor old Jimmy  

In fact the main reason that we took up the hall carpet and put down the laminate was because Jimmy was always chucking up on it. But at least he never threw up ON the bed.  

seashell


----------



## Frostpaw (May 30, 2009)

suki was sick twice on my pillow the other day.... when i was trying to sleep!!


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

At least you get the alert to clean it up and be on time for work. I walked into the living room this morning and found last nights regurgitation just as I was leaving for work. The poor kid.


----------



## QuinnCat (Jul 13, 2009)

Haha... my boyfriend and I can sleep through almost any noises outside the house, but ANY cat-related noises have us wide awake, even though they are almost always false alarms. Any digging sounds ("Oh no, Quinn is urine-marking!"), any out-of-the-ordinary litter box noises (either "He's peeing over the side!" or "He's blocked!"), and of course, the retching sound. Fortunately the hallway right outside our bedroom is tile, so if we hear retching we just chase him out that way. 

He has never actually thrown up on the bed with us in it, but it's not for lack of trying. I swear, some cats are like small children -- when they feel icky, they come straight to the bed and ... "Mom, Dad... I don't feel good..." Not that I'm unsympathetic, but when he tries to hurl in bed, he gets hurled straight off of it!


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

I had that pleasure this morning too! I wasn't quick enough to realize what I was hearing and couldn't sweep her off the bed fast enough - or at least throw something under her. So now I have to wash all the sheets. 

Gotta love life with cats.


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

Wow, does this bring back memories! :lol: :x 

Our aged R.I.P. rescue kitty Nikki spent her last year or two as a kidney failure kitty, and we got so tuned into the slightest "hack-a-heck-a-hahhhkkkk" noise - we'd leap out of bed from a dead sleep! She always chose the nice rugs or the middle of the hall carpet...Even the very morning I went into labor before Jamie was born, we were woken. I think I could barely waddle at that point - I remember later feeling sorry for hubby while I was resting in the hospital. 

She was a sweetheart of a kitty, though - so humble, so ready for lap time and love...Gracie is the same color but so much more independent. We have to earn our pets from her! On the plus side, though, she's not a hurler! We've only found two "mystery spots" in the two years she's lived with us...

 Fran


----------



## WhiteKitties (Dec 22, 2008)

Lol, it's so good to know I'm not the only one who's had a cat barf in bed.... Normally my girls are kind enough to throw up right in the normal path of travel (for humans, anyway) so we can't possibly miss it and the stain is forever obvious. :roll: I was so surprised when Fergie did it in bed this morning my brain didn't react fast enough to try to get her on the floor first. (Not to mention I was envisioning her spewing puke all over the bedroom if she got tossed too late!)


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

WhiteKitties said:


> Makes me wonder, though - is it bad for cats to eat their own vomit? I assume they're just going to go ahead and eat it if we're not around to stop them.


Zenobi vomited a lot for a few days soon after I brought her home and when I saw her trying to eat it I cleaned up as fast as I could, which didn't worry her, in fact she may have been grateful. Two thoughts ocuured to me over that action. 

One was that she'd been punished by a past 'care' giver and was trying her best to clean up. The other was that it may be similar to the need to cover body waste so that animal prey won't realize there is a preditor in the area.

On the subject of cat punishment, Zenobi runs and semi-hides when her litter gets spilled. It's as if she expects some sort of reprisal. It happened this morning again and after I'd cleaned it up I told her it was OK and she came out. I feel that's really bad. How would humans feel if they were given an electric shock, for instance, after they'd used the bathroom?


----------



## Konafa (Aug 16, 2009)

And it's ok if kittens vomit a little? I mean it's not something severely serious, right? :?:


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Toby isn't a very sicky cat but Felix, my Mums cat, often eats his food too quickly and then pukes it up again. Of course he always positions himself at a most inconvenient spot whilst doing so. The sofa, chair, pillow, Mums lap ....

I remember him hawking next to me one night when I was in bed. Poor cat got kicked off the bed pretty darn quickly before he puked on top of me. :lol:


----------



## WhiteKitties (Dec 22, 2008)

Konafa said:


> And it's ok if kittens vomit a little? I mean it's not something severely serious, right? :?:


Every cat / kitten is going to throw up at times - they seem to have extremely sensitive stomachs. If they eat too much at once, or eat too fast, they throw up. If you feed them something that they don't like they'll throw up. If you get them upset right after they eat they might throw up. If they get hairballs they'll throw up. I'm no expert on kittens, but if you're experiencing a little vomit now and then I wouldn't worry one bit. If it's happening regularly, first pay attention to how fast the kitten is eating, and if it's inhaling food try putting golf balls in the bowl to create an obstacle that will slow kitty down. If that's not it you can try posting about it in the health and nutrition forum and see what people have to say, but if it's happening frequently you'll probably be advised to head to the vet.


----------



## Huge2 (Jan 28, 2008)

The other day we were all in the sitting room with some friends of ours and peggy walks into the middle of the room, does a very large multicoloured yawn and just walked out again as if nothing had happened.

She's never thrown up in my bed... yet.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

I had the pleasure of stepping in a hairball on the way to the bathroom at 5 this morning....ewwwwwwwwww! Fortunately it was just hair and no food...but still, talk about yuk!


----------



## WhiteKitties (Dec 22, 2008)

doodlebug said:


> I had the pleasure of stepping in a hairball on the way to the bathroom at 5 this morning....ewwwwwwwwww! Fortunately it was just hair and no food...but still, talk about yuk!


I feel extremely fortunate that in ten months neither of my girls has ever hacked up a hairball! Let's hope this trend continues!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

I can't honestly say I've ever seen a hairball yet either. I'm not even sure I would recognize one. Pee on the bed, sure. Vomit in the entrance hallway, sure.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

I forgot to mention that the offending hairball was courtesy of the little monster that everyone here thinks is a sweet angel...


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

*gasp* No! It _can't_ be true! 8O


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Next thing you know, she'll be telling us that this sweet angel, dare I say it, actually _*poops*_!! 8O


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

8O Get out!


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

One of mine vomits now and again. She used yto do it a lot from eating too fast. My Vet had me switch to spreading her food out on a plate rather than piling it in a bowl and that ended it for a while. She still vomits from eating to fast ocassionally if I pile it to high on the plate. She had food security issues. She was way underweight when she adopted me.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

marie73 said:


> Next thing you know, she'll be telling us that this sweet angel, dare I say it, actually _*poops*_!! 8O


Only rainbows! :lol:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Oh, same as Cinderella! I thought so!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Shoot! What's wrong with me and my cats?! ...none of _mine_ poop rainbows! _...well, unless they've been eating things they shouldn't, then it gets sort of festive in the litterbox, but I've never seen any rainbows._


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Feed them some Skittles!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Ah-haaaaa. I think I will consider this "Skittle" experiment...but I think I shall test them on me, first.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

:fust :fust :fust

trying to get image out of my head.....


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

No! No! NO! I meant the *flavor*!!!!! :lol: Good-God! Now I'm trying to poke out my *own* eyes! :lol:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Whew! 8O


----------



## WhiteKitties (Dec 22, 2008)

Not much strikes me as funny right after I get out of bed in the morning, but the Skittles thing sure did.... :lol:


----------

